# Prossimo film superman con attore nero



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2021)

Secondo quanto ripotato dal Daily Mail, il prossimo film su Superman che uscirà sui grandi schermi avrà un cambiamento storico. L'attore infatti sarà nero. In pole c'è Micheal B. Jordan (Creed 1 e 2).


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2021)

Ma basta per Dio


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2329369 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Daily Mail, il prossimo film su Superman che uscirà sui grandi schermi avrà un cambiamento storico. L'attore infatti sarà nero. In pole c'è Micheal B. Jordan (Creed 1 e 2).



Spero faccia un flop di quelli clamorosi


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2329369 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Daily Mail, il prossimo film su Superman che uscirà sui grandi schermi avrà un cambiamento storico. L'attore infatti sarà nero. In pole c'è Micheal B. Jordan (Creed 1 e 2).



Questo attore è su qualunque film ultimamente, potere della propaganda


----------



## davidelynch (6 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2329369 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Daily Mail, il prossimo film su Superman che uscirà sui grandi schermi avrà un cambiamento storico. L'attore infatti sarà nero. In pole c'è Micheal B. Jordan (Creed 1 e 2).



Chissà quale sarà il suo super potere....


----------



## sacchino (6 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2329369 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Daily Mail, il prossimo film su Superman che uscirà sui grandi schermi avrà un cambiamento storico. L'attore infatti sarà nero. In pole c'è Micheal B. Jordan (Creed 1 e 2).



Faranno anche 'Il Corsaro di Colore'.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2329369 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Daily Mail, il prossimo film su Superman che uscirà sui grandi schermi avrà un cambiamento storico. L'attore infatti sarà nero. In pole c'è Micheal B. Jordan (Creed 1 e 2).



A 'sto punto potevano cambiare anche il nome in Gayman, così ci infilano un po' tutti i capisaldi del progressismo.

La kryptonite se la fa mandare via Ammazzonne, ed è goloso degli hamburger sintetici di Zio Bill.

Sarà fantastico notare un buco colossale al botteghino, ma temo che i soliti lobotomizzati non mancheranno e se lo andranno a vedere.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Maggio 2021)

Io non sono contrario a questa scelta. Poi dipende: se vorranno mettere in scena il superman della nostra terra allora la decisione sarà discutibile, se invece metteranno in scena la storia di Terra-23 allora è perfetto.


----------



## kekkopot (6 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2329369 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Daily Mail, il prossimo film su Superman che uscirà sui grandi schermi avrà un cambiamento storico. L'attore infatti sarà nero. In pole c'è Micheal B. Jordan (Creed 1 e 2).


AHAHAHAHAH
Non sanno manco chi sia l'attore ma sanno già che sarà nero. Sicuramente sarà meritocrazia...

Con ste idee del cavolo fanno diventare razzista anche chi non lo è. Anzi, vi dirò di più. Secondo me questo modo di fare è razzista: tu, prossimo attore che interpreterà il film di superman, non farai il film perchè sei bravo, lo fai perchè sei nero.


----------



## Victorss (6 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2329369 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Daily Mail, il prossimo film su Superman che uscirà sui grandi schermi avrà un cambiamento storico. L'attore infatti sarà nero. In pole c'è Micheal B. Jordan (Creed 1 e 2).



Mah io sta roba non la capisco mica. Senza tirare in ballo razzismo e robe del genere: per quale motivo dovrei fare interpretare un personaggio di un fumetto che è di carnagione chiara ad un attore di carnagione nera???? È come se dovessi fare un film su madre Teresa di Calcutta e la faccio interpretare da Belen Rodriguez. Che minghia ci azzecca? Bhoooo..


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2021)

si vede che deve avere anche un super-dick


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2329369 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Daily Mail, il prossimo film su Superman che uscirà sui grandi schermi avrà un cambiamento storico. L'attore infatti sarà nero. In pole c'è Micheal B. Jordan (Creed 1 e 2).



In attesa di Super Gay, Super Lesbo, Super Bisex e Super Trans.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2021)

c'è una cosa che non riesco a capire...proprio a livello di concetto

se davvero ci fosse questa sorta di "spinta" a cercare di imporre alcune chiamiamole tipologie di persone...quelle che sento di piu in voga sono i neri e i gay ad esempio(ma anche altre)..a che pro sarebbe?

cioè perchè chi diciamo comanda o comunque può influire dovrebbe aver piacere di imporre una sora di "prevaricazione" dei neri sui bianchi piuttosto che dei gay sugli etero...

non ne vedo il senso..il motivo proprio..da quando in qua una maggioranza vuole dare il potere a una minoranza? i gay sono infinitamente meno degli etero..non ha alcun senso

sui neri il discorso potrebbe cambiare ma fino a un certo punto..i ricchi bianchi sono infinitamente di piu dei ricchi neri...quindi anche qui vale lo stesso discorso

cioè come se da domani venisse una sorta di volontà di "spingere" o "imporre" i disabili a cui manca il braccio sinistro...perchè? che ci guadagnano?

quindi non dico che questa cosa non c'è ma che se c'è ci deve essere un motivo preciso che io al momento non capisco

ps:il superman nero è una cosa ridicola...è come far interpretare Mandela a uno svedese...


----------



## Gamma (6 Maggio 2021)

Victorss;2329408 ha scritto:


> Mah io sta roba non la capisco mica. Senza tirare in ballo razzismo e robe del genere: per quale motivo dovrei fare interpretare un personaggio di un fumetto che è di carnagione chiara ad un attore di carnagione nera???? È come se dovessi fare un film su madre Teresa di Calcutta e la faccio interpretare da Belen Rodriguez. Che minghia ci azzecca? Bhoooo..



Esatto, ma questa società non ci arriva, evidentemente.
Pensano che il razzismo si combatta così e non con una forte sensibilizzazione, invece il risultato che ottengono è quasi l'opposto: invece che normalizzare l'uguaglianza la penalizzano, perché un nuovo film di Superman con un protagonista bianco non avrebbe creato scalpore o malcontento nella comunità nera, semplicemente perché non c'è nulla di sbagliato o irrispettoso, anzi.

Questo discorso vale anche per altri temi quali l'omofobia, la transfobia ecc., non è facendo nuovo film di Spiderman in cui il protagonista si fidanza con Harry Osborn invece che con MJ che si combatte l'omofobia, ma con una convinta e cinica sensibilizzazione fatta nelle dovute sedi.

Il cinema è arte, non deve essere influenzato da questioni sociali, per quanto sia importante affrontarle, quantomeno non così.

Aggiungo che se proprio si vuol fare qualcosa del genere andrebbe creato un nuovo supereroe, una nuova storia, da zero, senza cancellare e riscrivere personaggi che hanno un'identità ben precisa.


----------



## Devil man (6 Maggio 2021)

stesso attore che ha fatto Jhonny storm nei fantastici 4...


----------



## Devil man (6 Maggio 2021)

Ma crearsi personaggi originali neri ??? non gli passa nell'anticamera del cervello?? o forse non gli riesce...


----------



## IDRIVE (6 Maggio 2021)

Pur stravedendo per il mitico Eddie Murphy, adesso esigo Beverly Hills Cop 4 interpretato da un albino.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Maggio 2021)

Se lo fanno DEVE essere M.B. Jordan

Altrimenti si fottano


----------



## Mika (6 Maggio 2021)

Devil man;2329634 ha scritto:


> Ma crearsi personaggi originali neri ??? non gli passa nell'anticamera del cervello?? o forse non gli riesce...



Se lo ambientano su Terra-23 è logico essendo la Superman di colore.


----------



## SanGigio (6 Maggio 2021)

Io invece qui non ci vedo nulla di male, Superman così come tutti i supereroi è un personaggio che si presta alla creazione di diverse storie, ed inoltre Micheal Jordan è molto bravo


----------



## sampapot (6 Maggio 2021)

mah....ma su Krypton ci sono persone di colore? io non le ho mai viste


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2329369 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Daily Mail, il prossimo film su Superman che uscirà sui grandi schermi avrà un cambiamento storico. L'attore infatti sarà nero. In pole c'è Micheal B. Jordan (Creed 1 e 2).


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Maggio 2021)

davidelynch;2329388 ha scritto:


> Chissà quale sarà il suo super potere....



La terza gamba???


----------



## Manue (7 Maggio 2021)

Jackdvmilan;2329405 ha scritto:


> Io non sono contrario a questa scelta. Poi dipende: se vorranno mettere in scena il superman della nostra terra allora la decisione sarà discutibile, se invece metteranno in scena la storia di Terra-23 allora è perfetto.



Sarebbe una giustificazione subdola,
l'obiettivo è chiaramente quello di andare a colpire un'icona universale e conosciuta e riconosciuta da tutti, 
Superman, bianco.
Del multiversa frega 0 a sti qua.

Spero sia un flop.


----------



## Manue (7 Maggio 2021)

sampapot;2329670 ha scritto:


> mah....ma su Krypton ci sono persone di colore? io non le ho mai viste



In realtà su Terra 23 ci sarebbe un superman di colore...
lasciamo perdere


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2329369 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Daily Mail, *il prossimo film su Superman che uscirà sui grandi schermi avrà un cambiamento storico. L'attore infatti sarà nero*. In pole c'è Micheal B. Jordan (Creed 1 e 2).



Siamo sicuri che non si tratti di un *****?


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2329369 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Daily Mail, il prossimo film su Superman che uscirà sui grandi schermi avrà un cambiamento storico. L'attore infatti sarà nero. In pole c'è Micheal B. Jordan (Creed 1 e 2).



Comunque è concettualmente una cosa errata..non ha senso, Superman ha una storia precisa, un immaginario definito e non mutabile..è come dire che fai un film su Maradona e lo interpreta un nero, perché? Superman è così come lo abbiamo sempre visto, stop.

Potevano farlo con Batman o spiderman, che è diverso perché comunque ogni uomo può diventare batman o spiderman in determinate situazioni..ma non superman


----------



## Stex (7 Maggio 2021)

in india sicuramente c'e gia la versione con super*****man!


----------



## Kaw (9 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2329369 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Daily Mail, il prossimo film su Superman che uscirà sui grandi schermi avrà un cambiamento storico. L'attore infatti sarà nero. In pole c'è Micheal B. Jordan (Creed 1 e 2).


Il discorso è semplice, se fanno Clark Kent nero io boicotterò il film e spero faccia flop, perchè non lo accetterei.
Se invece sarà un altro personaggio, nello specifico Calvin Ellis, kriptoniano comparso nei fumetti ma appartenente di un'altra Terra, con una storia diversa da quella del Superman classico, allora va bene. E' una scelta quella di fare un film con questo personaggio, già esistente nei fumetti, che può suscitare interesse oppure no.
Il Superman nero esiste eh, ma deve essere quel Superman lì...


----------



## Kayl (9 Maggio 2021)

Invece di vestirsi in rosso e blu avrà i colori dello zimbabwe magari.


----------

